# [Astuce] Monter un disque réseau au démarrage



## Galphanet (18 Avril 2007)

Hello à tous !

Petite astuce que j'ai découvert...après pas mal de recherches pour faire la chose !

Donc pour monter un disque réseau à l'ouverture de session, il faut monter le-dit disque, cocher la case "mettre dans le trousseau" quand vous le connectez, et valider.
Ensuite, Prefs systèmes -> Comptes utilisateurs -> Votre compte -> Ouverture
Et là..vous glissez l'icon qui représente votre disque du bureau dans cette liste !!!!

Le must: Pour que la fenêtre finder s'affiche pas à l'ouverture de la session, il faut cocher la case "masquer"

Tellement bête...et dire que j'ai mis une année a comprendre !

Bref, voilà ma dernière découverte, j'espère que ca aidera plus d'un !


----------



## jackjackfr (2 Mai 2007)

bonjour,
merci pour l'astuce


----------

